# Bugera tube amp $50



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Typo maybe?





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Must be gone. No listing. Where was it located?


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Verne said:


> Must be gone. No listing. Where was it located?


Kitchener Ontario


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Kitchener is becoming the new Ottawa as far as kijiji bargains.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

2manyGuitars said:


> Kitchener is becoming the new Ottawa as far as kijiji bargains.


 I'm hoping.


----------

